# Anyone know the type of breed/s my puppy is??



## laxbritt89 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi, just wanting an opinion on what type of dog you might think my puppy is. His name is Wesson, about 5 months old now. I got him at the Humane Society, there description of him was hound/lab mix. I know the hound part is right because he likes to howl. 








,









These are older pictures when he was younger....thanks


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

pointer/hound
maybe some lab.

VERY cute!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Yeah, I think pointer and hound too...do you have any more recent pics? He's REALLY cute by the way...


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I see pointer as well...the head shape looks similar. Very cute...love the head tilt!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i'm going to go with hound mix as well. and his name suits him perfectly!!


----------



## K9 Wolf (Jan 31, 2010)

I also say pointer/hound mix


----------



## laxbritt89 (Jan 30, 2010)

yeah i brought him to the vet they said maybe a little pitbull and some pointer. Personally i think he has bluetick coonhound, pointer, and a little pit. His brothers and sisters were like him, one had all the bluetick and big black spots, but ONE of the puppies had white and beige.


----------



## laxbritt89 (Jan 30, 2010)

Here are some more RECENT pictures of him



















Hes still pretty young but I don't think he'll be that big and I think the humane society lied about his age, when i got him they said he was 2 months old but he was tiny.

He has short legs like a bluetick or pitbull


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Beagle & Blue Heeler 

He is a great looking dog!

I've attached a pic of a Blue Heeler puppy for you.


----------



## laxbritt89 (Jan 30, 2010)

that dog is bluetick coonhound and pitbull

VERY similar, this is why i think he def. has bluetick coonhound, and a little pit


----------



## laxbritt89 (Jan 30, 2010)

Found this she's bluetick coonhound/pitbull mix










And heres Wesson:


----------

